# upgrading sub



## electrichead007 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. I was hoping for some input on an upgrade I've been trying to decide on. Had a Sony HTIB for several years, and finally decided to abandon those tiny satellites for a full sized set of speakers! 
I already got my fronts at the end of last year for a great deal, as they are no longer being made, and recently got the matching center to go with it. They are the Klipsch WF34's and the WC24. I love them, and now I'm looking to get a sub and later on, the surrounds. By the way, I'm running these through a Denon AVR-791 that I got in December. Playing DVD, Blu-ray, and SACD via PS3.

For reference, the sub I have now is the SA-WMSP1 that came with the HTIB. I have problems with chuffing and distortion in bass-heavy scenes of movies (e.g. in LOTR Fellowship, when Sauron's body explodes on the battlefield). I use the system primarily for movies and video games, and to a lesser extent for music; probably 80%/20%.

Room is WTW carpet; dimensions are 17' x 25' with TV in the corner. Ceiling slopes up and away from where the TV and speakers are, to a final height of about 15 feet. Also the room connects to 2 hallways and the kitchen. Far from ideal I know, but it's all I have to work with right now. 

I don't like a ton of bass that overwhelms the rest of the system and rattles the windows, but I do want it to be clear, accurate, and deep when necessary. Planning on spending up to $450. I first looked at the Klipsch sub that goes with my speakers, which is the XW-300d. I like that the woofer material matches my speakers aesthetically, but the sound is what really matters! I'm open to any manufacturer you guys would recommend, as I'm really new at all this anyway. 
Sorry for the long post, just wanted to make sure to cover all details I could think of right off the bat. Any input/opinions are welcome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, right now you can get an SVS PB10 NSD for $499 and that deal wont last long (it apears they are already out of stock however I would contact them and see if they may have more kicking around). I have a friend who has one and it is amazing for a 10" sub. I have its big brother and it also is fantastic.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That SVS deal is fantastic and is an outstanding Subwoofer that will literally transform your HT. HSU Research also makes great Subwoofers and often has Sales going on. Something like the VTF-2 for instance would also be a good bet. They have many other Models as does SVS. Both are Internet Direct which allows them to sell Subwoofers that can outperform ones at Stores which cost multiples what they do.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

Two other manufacturers to look at are Epik and Emotiva subwoofers.


----------



## electrichead007 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes I'm going to contact SVS to see if they may have any more laying around somewhere. I've seen a lot on here about that company, all of which has been positive. The Epiks are backordered right now, and HSU's VTF-2 would be a bit out of my price range. 
I've looked at the Emotiva and also the Lava subs that have been mentioned on here a bit - both of which look promising, and great buys. Anyone have experience with those, or better yet done a head-to-head comparison with any of these models?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the VTF-2 is more than you are looking to spend, there are many other HSU Subwoofers that cost less. The VTF-1 is 449 and is also a very capable Subwoofer. Also, it never hurts to call HSU as well and see if they might discount the VTF-2 or if they might have Returns or discontinued Finishes that are heavily discounted.

The PB-10 would be fantastic provided they have them available. Epik would be another great choice as would eD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

At your pricepoint it would be hard to beat the svs deal. Great speakers and great support.


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

On Rythmik theres some good choices to look at as well... I love F15 for the price.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I had the same dilema, after consulting with all these great folks, I settled for a Hsu STF-2 and my world what a great sub!!! Less than $400 delivered and the sound is amazing! The detail ... just order the thing! Our HT room is 22x24, vaulted ceilings, using an Onkyo TX sr608 driving a set of Swan M5000 along with the Hsu. The sub is more than enough for this set up. It is crystal clear, detailed to the point where on Stings "Bring on the night" Blue Ray you can hear the bass drum and the bass guitar so clearly that you can tell which is which. I could go on bragging,:R order it, play the daylights out of it for 20 days, hate it? They will take it back! But I do not think you will be dissapointed!! Highly reccomended!!
Hit them straight! :bigsmile:


----------



## electrichead007 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for all your input. It has been a struggle making this decision, believe me! This week I did a cardboard box mock-up of some of the larger sized subs I was considering, like Elemental's A2-300 and A3-250, and the Epik Legend. Unfortunately, the dimensions didn't fly with my wife; so I was limited to subs with a smaller footprint, basically sealed subs. 

So I was poking around Emotiva's site and found out their home office is about 20 minutes from my house! I went there today and Nick (who is awesome, by the way) showed me around the place. We let loose in the demo room with some bass-heavy material, and needless to say I was impressed with all of their products, the Ultra Sub 12 included. I put in an order on the spot, and it should ship out next week. All of their employees are extremely friendly and knowledgeable. I got to see some of the new products they'll be releasing as well, which was really exciting. Anyways, I'll let you know my real-world results when I get this bad boy in, although the review Audioholics did is much more professional than mine will be!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

electrichead007 said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all your input. It has been a struggle making this decision, believe me! This week I did a cardboard box mock-up of some of the larger sized subs I was considering, like Elemental's A2-300 and A3-250, and the Epik Legend. Unfortunately, the dimensions didn't fly with my wife; so I was limited to subs with a smaller footprint, basically sealed subs.
> 
> So I was poking around Emotiva's site and found out their home office is about 20 minutes from my house! I went there today and Nick (who is awesome, by the way) showed me around the place. We let loose in the demo room with some bass-heavy material, and needless to say I was impressed with all of their products, the Ultra Sub 12 included. I put in an order on the spot, and it should ship out next week. All of their employees are extremely friendly and knowledgeable. I got to see some of the new products they'll be releasing as well, which was really exciting. Anyways, I'll let you know my real-world results when I get this bad boy in, although the review Audioholics did is much more professional than mine will be!


Hello,
Congratulations on your purchase! And please give us your impressions of the Subwoofer as it breaks in. Remember, it might not sound quite as good at first, but once the Rubber Surround gets some exercise it will sound even better.

I predominantly associate Emotiva with their Amplifiers and Preamps, but need to remind myself that they really encompass the entire chain. May the Subwoofer bring you years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

